# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Denah kolam n filter....

## Gto919

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gold

> [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]


perencanaan yang baik pak

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> perencanaan yang baik pak


Setuju pak..

----------


## Gto919

Begitu yaa oom2.... Koreksi dan saraaan oom?

----------


## demmy

Karena kolam berbentuk "L", apakah tidak lebih baik gunakan 2 bd ?

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Karena kolam berbentuk "L", apakah tidak lebih baik gunakan 2 bd ?


Iya knapa pak? 
hehehe piss om suhu demmy

----------


## Gto919

Kl mmg itu adalah alternatif yang lbh baik.....murid ngekoooot ....trm kasiiiih

----------


## epoe

Om TWW udah ketularan .............. nyamuk ?  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

Saya juga sependapat sebaiknya ada 2 BD diarea kedua ujung letter L, agar semua kotoran bawah bisa kesedot / air terputar.  :Blabla: 
Namun krn sempitnya tempat untuk manuver ikan (lebar kurang dr 2 meter), sebaiknya ukuran ikan juga max 50Cm saja dan dari
luasan kolam / filter, sebaiknya ikan tidak lebih dari 4 ekor.
 :Bathbaby:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

inu cuman saran saya, untuk lokasi filter lebih baik di tempat kan di satu sisi kolam untuk membuat kesan luas dan tidak terlalu banyak belokan dan sisi tajam dikolam om...

----------


## idul

> inu cuman saran saya, untuk lokasi filter lebih baik di tempat kan di satu sisi kolam untuk membuat kesan luas dan tidak terlalu banyak belokan dan sisi tajam dikolam om...


setuju om... sebaiknya posisi filter diletakkan di sebelah atas (dari posisi gambar), 2 atas, 3 di bawah nya. Sudut yang "L" dibikin radius. Atau filter gantung.... sekalian bisa dapet air terjun.

----------


## Gto919

Noted oom2.... Trm kasih saran2 nya

----------


## Gold

> setuju om... sebaiknya posisi filter diletakkan di sebelah atas (dari posisi gambar), 2 atas, 3 di bawah nya. Sudut yang "L" dibikin radius. Atau filter gantung.... sekalian bisa dapet air terjun.


air terjunnya untuk apa pak?

----------


## epoe

> setuju om... sebaiknya posisi filter diletakkan di sebelah atas (dari posisi gambar), 2 atas, 3 di bawah nya. Sudut yang "L" dibikin radius. Atau filter gantung.... sekalian bisa dapet air terjun.


Kalau memang boleh rubah layout dan konstruksi yg sudah terlanjur ada (sedikit saja ttp bisa jauh lebih baik); Bagian untuk kolam hanya diambil yg dikotak bawah saja semua shg diperoleh luasan sekitar  2m x 3m; kemudian sisa ruang dibagian atas disekat2 kembali (menjadi dua baris filter chamber). Sekarang kita dapatkan kolam kecil yg tidak ribet dan nyaman bagi ikan,
Tetap saja krn kolamnya kecil (asumsi saya kalau kedalamannya 1m maka diperoleh volume 6Ton), shg jumlah ikan yg dipelihara maksimal 5 ekor ukuran 40-50cm atau 10 ekor ukuran 20-25cm.
            ________
            I __ I ___I
            I __ I___ I
._______I___I___ I
I                        I
I                        I
I  2m                  I
I                        I
I______3m______ I

Maaf kalau layout gambarnya ngga bagus, maklum pakai media yg ada saja; ttp kurang lebih spt itu, Semoga bereksperimen Om. :Peace: 


I

----------


## epoe

Wah ternyata kacau jadinya stl diupload.
Sorry Om maksudnya bagian atas filternya seharus agak kekanan semua dan kolam bawah penuh 2x3m. :Bathbaby:

----------


## Gold

> Wah ternyata kacau jadinya stl diupload.
> Sorry Om maksudnya bagian atas filternya seharus agak kekanan semua dan kolam bawah penuh 2x3m.


sangat baik pak

----------


## Gto919

Masih agak bingung oom , ttg usulan denah nya....kedalaman kolam 1,5 m...

----------


## Gto919

Noted oom, paham setelah di resapi lagi pemikirannya, trm kasih

----------


## asik

salam kenal om gto919, gimana kolamnya dah beres lum....

----------


## Gto919

Kolam belum Selesai om Asik, masukan dr senior memang 'ampuh' jadi saya rombak lagi mumpung masih dalam proses ....posisi filter juga di rubah total mengambil space baru yang tersisa, sehingga luasan kolam lebih besar n mdh2an punya esthetics yang menyenangkan....buat melepas penat, stress releaser, cari inspiration dan jadi tempat favorite nongkrong di rumah, nanti saya upload foto perubahan nya....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Kolam belum Selesai om Asik, masukan dr senior memang 'ampuh' jadi saya rombak lagi mumpung masih dalam proses ....posisi filter juga di rubah total mengambil space baru yang tersisa, sehingga luasan kolam lebih besar n mdh2an punya esthetics yang menyenangkan....buat melepas penat, stress releaser, cari inspiration dan jadi tempat favorite nongkrong di rumah, nanti saya upload foto perubahan nya....


mantap om... Bisa liat2x gak ni.... Mumpung sama2x Tangerang

----------


## Gold

> mantap om... Bisa liat2x gak ni.... Mumpung sama2x Tangerang


setuju pak

----------


## m_yogaswara

Akhirnya desain finalnya jadinya spt apa om?

----------


## LDJ

Moga2 lancar om...ikut liat2x boleh ga ni ? Tangsel jugaa

----------


## idul

gue ikut ya....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Kapan Ni, biar sekalian ngopi di teras kota

----------


## Gto919

Wah Malu deh, kali di kunjungin senior2....he he.... Tapi silahkan kalau berkenan , rumah dalam proses renovasi, sekalian buat kolam .... Lokasi the green blossomville J12/6

----------


## Gto919

[IMG][/IMG]rencana awal, sudah di cor2.....

[IMG][/IMG]r

rencana bak filter awal di Pindahkan ke bagian bawah (galian baru) rencana jadi 4 bak filter, dan di bagian atas / bawah tangga
dibuat bak vortex

dari dinding sebelah kanan ada air terjun 2 buah sebagai output dr chamber 4

monggo insight nya lagi dr para suhu disini

----------


## epoe

udah lebih mendingan layoutnya, kalo jarak vortex dg filter chambers agak jauh begini, sebaiknya dibesarin pipanya Om GTO. :Rockon: 
Mungkin ada baiknya dipertimbangkan kalo mau pake baki shower yg merangkap supply air terjun (air lebih dingin dan lebih jernih lagi, krn volume bio filternya makin besar). :Lock1:

----------


## epoe

Mumpung ini ada Om Yogaswara  disini, sekalian konsultasi "anoxic filtration" apa bisa dilakukan bila buat filter atas (sekalian aja biar top). Undang sekalian Om Ardy, biar kumplit. :Evil:

----------


## Rizal61

> mantap om... Bisa liat2x gak ni.... Mumpung sama2x Tangerang


naaaah mulai kaaan... CaLeg TangSel mau blusukan...  :Photo:

----------


## Gto919

He he....makin gawat ratjun nya....

pipa yang dimaksud besar dr vortex ke filter chambers berapa inch om? Saya pakai 3 inch kurang besar yaa...

----------


## LDJ

Mgkn skdr ide, air terjun ke kolamnya baiknya dipasang di bawah tangga (bukan dinding sblh kanan), supaya arus airnya mengalir lancar ke bottom drain dan ga ada deadspot

Ide lainnya, kumpul di blossomville sabtu pagi hehehe

----------


## Gto919

Anoxic filtration blm ngerti om, pernah baca2 sih, cuma sbg pemula koq terlalu canggih gitu

kalau baki shower mungkin perlu disesuaikan dengan situasi di lapangan kali yaa....kalo gak merusak pemandangan should be ok...

----------


## Gto919

> Mgkn skdr ide, air terjun ke kolamnya baiknya dipasang di bawah tangga (bukan dinding sblh kanan), supaya arus airnya mengalir lancar ke bottom drain dan ga ada deadspot
> 
> Ide lainnya, kumpul di blossomville sabtu pagi hehehe


Makasig IDE nya oom, awal nya sempat juga pikir in air terjun di bawah tangga, tapi kalo liat lagi situasi di lapangan agak kurang 'pas' jadi opsi nya tinggal dr dinding sebelah kanan...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> naaaah mulai kaaan... CaLeg TangSel mau blusukan...


Hahahaaa calon anggota Pramuka om Rizal... om Rizal ini sentimen bener kalau orang mau jadi pejabat deperti dia ni.. 





> He he....makin gawat ratjun nya....
> 
> pipa yang dimaksud besar dr vortex ke filter chambers berapa inch om? Saya pakai 3 inch kurang besar yaa...


Sesuaikan capacitas kolam om supaya suply air ke filer dan pompa air bersih tetap stabil... kolam berapa ton y? vortex dan chamber nya seberapa besar.. harus nya kalau kolam dibawah 10T, 3" lebih dari cukup.. 






> Mgkn skdr ide, air terjun ke kolamnya baiknya dipasang di bawah tangga (bukan dinding sblh kanan), supaya arus airnya mengalir lancar ke bottom drain dan ga ada deadspot
> 
> Ide lainnya, kumpul di blossomville sabtu pagi hehehe


Sabtu ini y?? hahaha

----------


## Gto919

Bener nih mau liat2 konstruksi kolam 'ngawuur' sabtu pagi lusa? Dengan senang hati, asal jangan kecewa
kalo rumah masih berantakan dan belum layak di kunjungin.....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Bener nih mau liat2 konstruksi kolam 'ngawuur' sabtu pagi lusa? Dengan senang hati, asal jangan kecewa
> kalo rumah masih berantakan dan belum layak di kunjungin.....


Kopi susu sama gorengan ada kan... hahahaaa.. .
Saya sabtu ini gak bisa om, saya di luar kota.. Sabtu depan ke bandung, liat 2x dan mengagumin ikan orang di ZNA, 
Gimana tgl 12 October aja... mungkin kolam nya uda rapiian.. hahahaa

----------


## LDJ

Boljug om..klo sabtu ini kasian yg punya kolam, diratjun mlulu haha

----------


## Gto919

> Kopi susu sama gorengan ada kan... hahahaaa.. .
> Saya sabtu ini gak bisa om, saya di luar kota.. Sabtu depan ke bandung, liat 2x dan mengagumin ikan orang di ZNA, 
> Gimana tgl 12 October aja... mungkin kolam nya uda rapiian.. hahahaa



Ocreh sabtu 12 okt ....asal jgn suruh bongkar kolam lagi yaaa

----------


## demmy

> Ocreh sabtu 12 okt ....asal jgn suruh bongkar kolam lagi yaaa


Sbg hobbiis koi sejati hrs siap bongkar lahan kosong om ... wkwkwkwwk :Rofl:

----------


## Gto919

Aaampuuuuun deh....wakakakak....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Sbg hobbiis koi sejati hrs siap bongkar lahan kosong om ... wkwkwkwwk


Setuju om demmy.. ngomong dari awal ud berapa kali bongkar kolam?? apa langusng jadi manster.. ahhahaa

----------


## Gto919

Om Demmy, lahan udah poll !! Jadi sdah maksain sebag lantai ruang makan outdoor jadi chamber filter... :Ohwell:  :Ohwell: 

Update kolam 28/9/2013

----------


## Gto919

Om LDJ, rencana air terjun terpaksa dr dinding , krn gak mungkin dr posisi tangga...
berikut situasi nya :

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Om LDJ, rencana air terjun terpaksa dr dinding , krn gak mungkin dr posisi tangga...
> berikut situasi nya :



Kolam nya kurang gede tu... Tangga bisa gak diganti tangga Putar aja .? Jadi bisa hemat tempat
Ruang makan diangkat aja jadi diatas kolam... 

Kompor haha

----------


## Gto919

Usulan nya semakin menggila nih....he he....

----------


## Kanabikoi

menyimak ahhh... sama2 lg bkin kolam juga. Pndpat nebie klo dikasi BS didinding sprtinya bagus drpd air terjun biasa, krena fungsinya jauh lbh bermnfaat BS. hhihihihi...

----------


## demmy

> Setuju om demmy.. ngomong dari awal ud berapa kali bongkar kolam?? apa langusng jadi manster.. ahhahaa


Sy bongkar kolam 1x, renov 2x... lahan di taman tengah lsg sy babat abis jd full kolam + hal belakang jg...  :Rockon:  hidup koi!!

----------


## demmy

> menyimak ahhh... sama2 lg bkin kolam juga. Pndpat nebie klo dikasi BS didinding sprtinya bagus drpd air terjun biasa, krena fungsinya jauh lbh bermnfaat BS. hhihihihi...


Om bondan posting jg donk pembuatan kolamnya  :Becky:

----------


## idul

[QUOTE=Gto919;370941]Om LDJ, rencana air terjun terpaksa dr dinding , krn gak mungkin dr posisi tangga...
berikut situasi nya :
[/QUOTE

itu yang di ujung bawah tangga (yg segi segi) apaan ? kalau bisa bongkar aja. Tangganya dan lantai buat manuver model gantung, shg di bawahnya kolam bisa persegi.

----------


## LDJ

Udh bagus desainnya om...kayanya lahan juga udh digarap sampe mentok tok tok tok

memang sulit memahami klo cuma liat gambar aja wkwk

----------


## ardy

> Mumpung ini ada Om Yogaswara  disini, sekalian konsultasi "anoxic filtration" apa bisa dilakukan bila buat filter atas (sekalian aja biar top). Undang sekalian Om Ardy, biar kumplit.


haizz.. masih nubieeeee... masih coba2 dulu sendiri hehehe...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Sy bongkar kolam 1x, renov 2x... lahan di taman tengah lsg sy babat abis jd full kolam + hal belakang jg...  hidup koi!!


Saya bongkar uda 3x om.... kolam sekarang ini uda kali ke 4 improvisasi... awal nyadari kolam taman tahun 2007-2008, kurang gede direnovasi, kurang gede direnovasi lagi.. trus ada sedikit masalah filter, jadi nya terakhir di bongkar total, bikin baru di bikinin sama Wisata koi Cibubur.. hahahaaaaa.. sekarang jadi Bak mandi.. 

Pengen gedeen lagi, tapi takut dimarah tetangga, habis nya tanah uda mentok, trus mau pake tanah tetangga aja buat perluasan kolam..... yang ada dia nye marah2x..  :Biggrin1: ... saya juga takut di tegor ketua RW saya, Uda Rizal.. karena gak ada IMB buat bikin baru..  :Hail:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Udh bagus desainnya om...kayanya lahan juga udh digarap sampe mentok tok tok tok
> 
> memang sulit memahami klo cuma liat gambar aja wkwk


Minggu pagi bisa kita site visit om?? hahahaa

----------


## LDJ

bukan tanggal 12 ya ? haha 
klo hari minggu ini tgl 6 Okt saya lg mudik om TWW

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> bukan tanggal 12 ya ? haha 
> klo hari minggu ini tgl 6 Okt saya lg mudik om TWW


Na itu dia.. saya di jakarta tgl 6... hahaa

----------


## Gto919

He he ....jgn minggu ini yaa oom, saya ke bangka sabtu minggu nya....

----------


## Gto919

[QUOTE=idul;371460]


> Om LDJ, rencana air terjun terpaksa dr dinding , krn gak mungkin dr posisi tangga...
> berikut situasi nya :
> [/QUOTE
> 
> itu yang di ujung bawah tangga (yg segi segi) apaan ? kalau bisa bongkar aja. Tangganya dan lantai buat manuver model gantung, shg di bawahnya kolam bisa persegi.


Yang diujung tangga ( kontak) landasan Betin tangga ke lantai 2 om, sdah sy pertimbangan juga tdk bisa di sambungkan / di bongkar spy bentuk kontak....bawah tangga persis juga dijadikan vortex dan bak kontrol pengurasan

----------


## Gto919

> Udh bagus desainnya om...kayanya lahan juga udh digarap sampe mentok tok tok tok
> 
> memang sulit memahami klo cuma liat gambar aja wkwk


Pokoknya usaha yang paling optimal Aja oom....

----------


## epoe

Jalan dulu yg ini, kalo masih ngga memadai filternya; tambah atas atau pake SF or Nexus di finalnya.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> He he ....jgn minggu ini yaa oom, saya ke bangka sabtu minggu nya....


Ya uda tentuin aja...

----------


## Gto919

Monggo kerso oom2 saja.... Kalo tgl 12/10 'pond2 - an' siap menerima visit khususnya buat pemula yang pengen punya kolam 'bener' ....

mohon maaf sebelumnya kalau nanti kecewa krn ini kolam koi pertama n kecil ...seperti kata om Epoe ...jalan dulu...semangat perbaikan tetap membara !!!! Wkwkwkwk....nuhuuun oom2 sadayana....

----------


## Kanabikoi

> Om bondan posting jg donk pembuatan kolamnya


blum ngarti caranya posting om..hahaha :Baby:

----------


## Gto919

> blum ngarti caranya posting om..hahaha


Ini ada ilmu yang sy dapat sebelumnya dr om Rizal 


Did you find this post helpful?   |  
 Originally Posted by Gto919  
Mau upload foto nya koq bingung yaa?
welcome...


coba link ini Om http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...RA-UPLOAD-FOTO

----------


## Gold

> Ini ada ilmu yang sy dapat sebelumnya dr om Rizal 
> 
> 
> Did you find this post helpful?   |  
>  Originally Posted by Gto919  
> Mau upload foto nya koq bingung yaa?
> welcome...
> 
> 
> coba link ini Om http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...RA-UPLOAD-FOTO


info yang baik pak

----------


## Kanabikoi

> Ini ada ilmu yang sy dapat sebelumnya dr om Rizal 
> 
> 
> Did you find this post helpful?   |  
>  Originally Posted by Gto919  
> Mau upload foto nya koq bingung yaa?
> welcome...
> 
> 
> coba link ini Om http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...RA-UPLOAD-FOTO


mkasih om infonya, sy juga udah dkasih tau om rizal via bbm..hehe

----------


## Gto919

Laporan pandangan mata perkembangan kolam pagi ini...sebelum ditinggal lagi :



- masih perlu perbaiki sudut2 yang masih tajam (tukang nya belom 'ngeh' juga)
- dasar kolam masih perlu lebih miring ke arah BD (ada2)
Monggo insight oom2 suhu ..

----------


## Yaniesbe

Numpang tanya, yang lubang bulat di sebelah kiri dan kotak fungsinya untuk apa..?

Alat backwash..?

(sekedar mengingatkan Bro, tangga turun harus punya pengaman yang cukup ya, ketinggian dan kekuatan tangga harus memadai untuk
mencegah orang (anggota keluarga) jatuh/terpleset ke kolam. Kolam di bawah ini menjadi hazard yang cukup tinggi dari sisi safey menurut saya).

Cepat selesai rumahnya....  :Pray2:

----------


## beearacer

> Numpang tanya, yang lubang bulat di sebelah kiri dan kotak fungsinya untuk apa..?
> 
> Alat backwash..?
> 
> (sekedar mengingatkan Bro, tangga turun harus punya pengaman yang cukup ya, ketinggian dan kekuatan tangga harus memadai untuk
> mencegah orang (anggota keluarga) jatuh/terpleset ke kolam. Kolam di bawah ini menjadi hazard yang cukup tinggi dari sisi safey menurut saya).
> 
> Cepat selesai rumahnya....


Kalo gak salah pernah disebutkan sama empunya kolam itu chamber vortex om

----------


## Gto919

Betul om, yang bulat sebelah kiri buat vortex n sebelah nya buat bak control back wash....

trm kasih reminder ttg pager tangga nya, rencana akan di pasang pagar kaca tebal sbg pelindung sekaligus tdk menutup pandangan.

sekeliling kolam sdah disiapkan kayu ulin untuk penutup nya..... Sedang searching sistem pompa , aerator , uv lamp juga yang tepat.....

salaaaam

note : mdh2an ikan dr om Epoe nanti gak sedih pindah kolam ke sini.... He he

----------


## Roberto

Sekedar saran Om GTO919 karena ada banyak lekukan di kolam bisa dibuat rounded/bulat sehingga apabila ikan ada yang kaget dan nabrak siku tidak bonyok.... Meminimumkan resiko. Kolam nya bakal asik tuh...

----------


## Gto919

> Sekedar saran Om GTO919 karena ada banyak lekukan di kolam bisa dibuat rounded/bulat sehingga apabila ikan ada yang kaget dan nabrak siku tidak bonyok.... Meminimumkan resiko. Kolam nya bakal asik tuh...


Makasih oom sarannya, setuju dengan Saran nya ......pak tukang kurang ngerti instruksi tukang insinyur nyeee...he he

----------


## Gto919

Update progress deh :
- test kebocoran awal !
- start search pompa, aerator, genset

----------

